# Has the MaraX had an update?



## BH471 (Sep 25, 2020)

Just watched a video from a guy I follow on Instagram 'Thebaristagame' and noticed his new MaraX has a new logo and to me the finish of the outer body looks different?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Saw that on Lelit insider too, so must be the case!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@MediumRoastSteam You saw it at my place too many times 😉 over the last year....but you were good enough not to say anything....and still can't.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@DavecUK I see absolutely naaaaaaaathiiing at your place Dave. Wasn't even aware you had coffee machines. 😉

This is the video on Lelit insider I noticed it, right at the beginning.


----------



## logjames (Feb 12, 2021)

In the Lelit Insider videos I have seen with a Mara with this logo, the machine also includes the OPV redirect back to pump modification.


----------



## BH471 (Sep 25, 2020)

Ahh, I see - it looks better IMO


----------



## logjames (Feb 12, 2021)

It looks like this new revision is on the Lelit Website.

https://lelit.com/product/marax-pl62x/

I wonder what other changes have been made.


----------



## prezes (Apr 17, 2018)

How about this for an update ?!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=240979098066501


----------

